# 1 or 2 BOVs?



## vioga (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Jeep Wrangler that is my offroad toy, and would be great to BOV alone, however my storage is extremely limited and due to family I cannot use it as my only BOV. I also have a stock SUV that is large enough for people and gear.

Do y'all think it would be better to split my wife and myself into both vehicles and follow each other as we head to the BOL? 

As I see it now
-Pros
Rescue vehicle if one gets stuck
Able to siphon gas from one if need be
Able to support each other in case of car jacking
Able to carry more gear

-Cons
Possible to be split up (my largest concern)
If you abandon one car you may have to sacrifice everything in it

I hope y'all can give me some insight, right now I am leaning towards a single vehicle as the route *shouldn't* include offroading. I am just kicking the idea around.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

2 the second one can be a junker as long as it's EMP proof,you can always offload to the primary.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you go two vehicles, split the load. Not food in one, water in the other, but instead some food and water in each, then if you lose one you haven't lost everything. 

How about one vehicle and a trailer? It could even be kept more or less pre-loaded so in an emergency all you'd need to do is put the stuff in the jeep (or suv) that you need "with you", connect the trailer and go.

If you do go the two vehicle route, FRS radios, at a minimum, would be highly recommend for communication between the vehicles.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

No real wrong answer here, just different options. Put a tow bar on your jeep and tow it with your other vehicle.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Two would use twice the gas... I like the idea about a trailer or putting a tow bar on the Jeep... Although, if something did happen to the lead vehicle such as an ambush, your second vehicle and those in it would survive. Recently read a fiction, where the man ran scout on a bike while the wife followed in the suv behind... Clever idea.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be better to have two motorcycles with each one hauling a trailer. If you bug out in a truck there's a good chance you won't get there. There could be accidents, government checkpoints, or people running out of gas. If you're on motorcycles and an accident snarls traffic for miles you can easily turn around and go another way. Or if you see a government checkpoint off in the distance you can easily turn around too.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

vioga said:


> I have a Jeep Wrangler that is my offroad toy, and would be great to BOV alone, however my storage is extremely limited and due to family I cannot use it as my only BOV. I also have a stock SUV that is large enough for people and gear.
> 
> Do y'all think it would be better to split my wife and myself into both vehicles and follow each other as we head to the BOL?


Do you have a dedicated BOL or is it a general first-come-first-serve basis? If it is a dedicated BOL, would you be able to keep it supplied all the time (hunting camp) or would there be limited space (parents house).

A camp-ground or wilderness area would be considered first-come-first-serve type of BOL - a location that you scouted and claim, but, if you don't own the property (and maintain it) anyone can go in there and take-over easily and you would have no recourse. I have several BOL locations scouted out just like this already - known as CrownLand, but, I have the area cleared and fire-pits at the ready, clothes-lines strung, campchairs hidden and a small cache placed at each one. If I show up there and someone else is already camping there, I have to keep moving.

Now, what works best for me may not work best for you. I have Jeeps and trailers and motorbikes all ready to use. I built a BOT to haul my motorbikes (off-road deck-trailer with wheel-guides) and have a BOT to live in (Fleetwood Evolution E1 tentrailer with solar-systems). With the gear inside my trailer(s) I probably have about three weeks worth of time that I can stay at a bug-out location. Beyond that, I will need to return to "home" to resupply - that is if I have a home to return to.

Each of my Jeeps are BugOut ready (winched, locked) and my trailers are BugOut ready (big tires, good suspension, front-rear tow-points), but, without a place to go, I am just a homeless person, hobo, refugee ...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

If I actually have to bug out, my plan is to load my atv onto my trailer, along with whatever preps I can fit onto it, BUT.. have them split up like Culex said, with food and water both in the jeep, and on the trailer. I figure I can use the atv to scout ahead if needed, and also use it to hunt, gather supplies, and evade aggressors through most terrain that jeeps/trucks/etc wouldn't be able to follow (especially not at the speed I can ride through the woods). 

I have a buddy who has a full size chevy pickup quad cab.. so between his huge bed and storage capacity and my jeeps cab, and trailer.. we should be good to go (unless we get hit with an EMP.. as his truck is nowhere near emp proof!)


----------

